
Components: taking a step back from Dependency Management - ingve
http://lowlevelbits.org/components-management/
======
jheriko
in a lot of cases, the majority i would say, dependency management is not very
useful at all.

stuff like cocoapods, ports etc. all of it are just another pit of tar to
crawl through before you can press a button to build. sure you can bury it all
under scripts, but the simplest solution imo is to avoid the problem
altogether, set up your dependency, or component, or whatever in such away
that you can check it into source control as a submodule, script, actual
source files etc. then make sure nobody has to think about it again and that
updating it is trivial provided the third party doesn't make breaking changes.

not such a useful approach if you want to be building against the latest
greatest and need the latest fixes constantly for security etc, but that is
the exception rather than the case.

------
falcolas
Seems like a sane implementation to me. The only change I would make is to
change the "update" action to explicitly call "$(MAKE) uninstall" and "$(MAKE)
install" so a parallel make invocation won't cause a race condition.

------
seivan
I like the idea of the explain/debug flag.

Wonder if the author is aware of Carthage and Cocoapods.

